# 50 Ways to take a break



## Michael. (Apr 12, 2014)

.

50 Ways to take a break


.​


----------



## Just plain me (Oct 17, 2014)

Just saw this and loved it! I hope this bumps this thread up. Some newcomers besidees myself might enjoyit!


----------



## Lee (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks Michael, all good ones....wish it could be bumped over to the "are you bored" thread


----------



## Raven (Oct 18, 2014)

Great tips for everyone to do something to brighten up their day.
Thank you Michael.


----------

